# Durban and the East Coast



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi

I am going on a trip back home to Zimbabwe in December. I am planning to go down to S.A for a week or two, any recommendations of where to stay or any new things to do. I have been to St.Lucia, Mshlanga, Blythedale Beach, Salt Rock but am looking for something a little different now.


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Umhlanga  Haven't been back there for ages, but remember lovely beaches


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends what you are into. Beaches are better away from the city beaches - North and South Coasts. Umhlanga, Umhloti and Ballito are very popular on the North Coast. If you are into Scuba Diving I highly recommend diving Aliwal Shoal - many charters from Umkomaas. 

I'm a 37 yr old born and bred Durbanite so tell me what floats your boat and I'll give you some good ideas.


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> Umhlanga  Haven't been back there for ages, but remember lovely beaches


Mummy3 - I doubt you will recognise Umhlanga now. Don't know what you mean by 'ages' but it is now a small city in it's own right with the flagship Gateway Theatre of Shopping in the heart of things.


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

SA_Andy said:


> Mummy3 - I doubt you will recognise Umhlanga now. Don't know what you mean by 'ages' but it is now a small city in it's own right with the flagship Gateway Theatre of Shopping in the heart of things.


Well, I have been in the UK for 7 yrs 5 months. Ages


----------

